# Some recent seniors



## thebeginning (Apr 23, 2006)

Here are some senior photos I've done recently.  I try to always get at least one creative 'different' pose or location for each shoot, both because it's fun to shoot and because it gives clients more variety.  Anyway, here are a few of those type shots.  Thanks for looking! 



























and just a few 'normalish' shots:






















that last one wasn't a senior


----------



## icdapoakr (Apr 23, 2006)

great work.  when i do senior portraits i try and have a little series of picture that's different from the rest of my clients to give them more variety just like you.  but unlike i didnt create such awesome pictures.  i love the drum and snake one 

great job

the sixth picture looks like it's a little too green but that's what you could have been going for


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 23, 2006)

All of them are EXTREMELY well done!  Great Job!


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2006)

:shock: :stun: WOW!!!!  I wish I knew you when I was a senior.


----------



## willpops (Apr 23, 2006)

I REALLY love the first (not the photo, the girl )
Every of them is well composed, exposed, etc. Perfect.


----------



## spako (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow! they're all great but my faves are the drummer and the one with the snake!


----------



## Arch (Apr 23, 2006)

Great job.... really nice shots :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbup:

I'm a great fan of your work!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 23, 2006)

Very impressive work!
Great lighting and unique poses


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent work. A realy nice variety.

Eric


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 23, 2006)

AWSOME!  Every single one of them, just phenominal!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2006)

the second one is waaaay awesome, but they're all great pics


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2006)

There's some great shots there - well done.

Rob


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 23, 2006)

Daniel:

Nicely done man!!  I'm impressed!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW!  I wish they did that type of photography when I was a Sr. in school.

Really like the ROTC & Drummer shots.  

Great job!


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 24, 2006)

A very nice series!  You've got the outdoor thing pretty much nailed down.

I'd like to hear a bit about the shot of the boy in the long sleeved blue shirt...  the back-lit one in the tall grass.  Is that a reflector I see for a fill?

Again...  VERY nice, consistant work.

Pete


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks for all the nice words everyone!

ChristiePhoto:

the one in the tall grass is actually just slightly backlit, I didnt use any kind of fill.  I've found that, as long as the sun is not on the face, a slight per-area brightening in PS works just great for this type of shot.  I would have tried a reflector, but didn't have anyone (or anything) to hold it


----------



## melcooney (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow! What great pictures!
These kids are so lucky!
I really like the second one.
As with everyone else:
Wish you were around when I was a Senior!


----------



## DianaPrice (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll be honest, I rarely comment on photos on forums because I think most kind of...suck.

But these are EXCEPTIONAL. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks diana!

gosh, this is an old thread...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 15, 2006)

That's too funny.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 15, 2006)

i love you subtle use of the GB


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 16, 2006)

How do you ask them if its ok to shoot outside the studio or something?

If you are talking to them do you just ask, "Do you happen to have any hobbies? oh yeah? like what? oh you like music? You drum eh? is it ok if you bring your whole set and take it into a field? great!" I ask beucase I think it's a great idea nad it really puts them into perspective like the cowboy shot where it gives the subject a sense of place.


----------



## emogirl (Nov 22, 2006)

great job on all these!!  excellent work!


----------



## markc (Nov 22, 2006)

That's a great series, Daniel.


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, those are fantastic.  Why haven't I seen these?


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 18, 2006)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> Wow, those are fantastic.  Why haven't I seen these?



these are really old, someone resurrected the thread a week or so ago


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice, you do very nice work


----------



## Brokepilot (Dec 24, 2006)

Those are great.  Hopefully someday I will be able to take shots like these.  Love the one of the "cadet" with the sword. 

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## DeepSpring (Dec 24, 2006)

I really love the drummer one, myself being a drummer. I'm going to try and do a similiar shto for myself next year. Just great

and I have a Sonor kit too


----------



## mavrik (Dec 24, 2006)

well im glad this got bumped recently so I could see it - they are great work!  My only comment is that #1 is over processed in her skin.  She looks fake because of the smoothness.  It's beautiful - but just about thiiis much overdone imho. 

LOVE the snake shot.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 25, 2006)

I really like these.  Great ideas.  To me some the eyes are brightened just a bit too much though.  There's a hint of "Children of the Damned" in their stare.    I mean they almost look too perfect in their whiteness and brightness.


----------



## jemmy (Dec 25, 2006)

old thread or not .... these shots are hot!  loving the tones of #2... wanna share your conversion technique??????????  just gorgeous!!!

and i read that you use "nacon" and "kinon"... what cameras / lenses? sorry, but find your work sooooo inspiring and would love to know more.  Obviously you are one enormous talent but wondering about your gear too.  Sorry to be so nosey! but great work x


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 25, 2006)

mavrik said:
			
		

> well im glad this got bumped recently so I could see it - they are great work!  My only comment is that #1 is over processed in her skin.  She looks fake because of the smoothness.  It's beautiful - but just about thiiis much overdone imho.
> 
> LOVE the snake shot.



thanks!

heh, i actually didn't do any skin smoothing on her at all.  in fact i dont even think i did any cloning or retouching, she has beautiful skin.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 25, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> old thread or not .... these shots are hot!  loving the tones of #2... wanna share your conversion technique??????????  just gorgeous!!!
> 
> and i read that you use "nacon" and "kinon"... what cameras / lenses? sorry, but find your work sooooo inspiring and would love to know more.  Obviously you are one enormous talent but wondering about your gear too.  Sorry to be so nosey! but great work x



thanks jemmy!

about the nacon, kinon thing.  i more or less wrote that to debunk the whole 'canon vs. nikon' debate, since i view both camera systems as very good.  people just worry a little too much about cameras and lenses and need to realize that the exact camera body and lens doesn't necessarily make the picture.  



but (haha) in slight contradiction to myself, i will still let you know the equipment I used.  I used a canon 20d for all of them.  for numbers 1,3,6,7, and 9 I used a canon 85mm 1.8 - most likely around f/2.2-2.8 for all of them. 

on the others i used a tamron 17-35 2.8-4, different apertures.


----------



## jemmy (Dec 26, 2006)

thankyou x


----------

